# New At The Brisbane German Club



## reedspacer (15/11/11)

Schneider Weisse kegs have been brought into Australia for the first time and are available at the Brisbane German Club for a period of time.. Currently available is the Original and for the remainder of this week Aventinus!... After this week however the Aventinus will be going on hold until cooler times..... or until a tap opens up temporarily....


----------



## winkle (15/11/11)

reedspacer said:


> Schneider Weisse kegs have been brought into Australia for the first time and are available at the Brisbane German Club for a period of time.. Currently available is the Original and for the remainder of this week Aventinus!... After this week however the Aventinus will be going on hold until cooler times..... or until a tap opens up temporarily....



Faaar K, I need to get down there again soon


----------



## WSC (15/11/11)

reedspacer said:


> Schneider Weisse kegs have been brought into Australia for the first time and are available at the Brisbane German Club for a period of time.. Currently available is the Original and for the remainder of this week Aventinus!... After this week however the Aventinus will be going on hold until cooler times..... or until a tap opens up temporarily....



That's insane news, how much is the Aventinus?


----------



## Samuel Adams (15/11/11)

winkle said:


> Faaar K, I need to get down there again soon



+1

I've been wanting to go back for one beer in particular that I had last time, Schneider Weisse Hopfenweisse, so good.
Couple of pints of Aventinus will have to be consumed aswell !


----------



## The Scientist (17/11/11)

Anyone tried the Aventinus from tap yet? I'm going to head in tonight if I finnish work before 8pm


----------



## winkle (18/11/11)

The Scientist said:


> Anyone tried the Aventinus from tap yet? I'm going to head in tonight if I finnish work before 8pm



I am so trying to convince SWMBO that lunch tomorrow is a good idea (and she can drive back).


----------



## jlm (18/11/11)

winkle said:


> I am so trying to convince SWMBO that lunch tomorrow is a good idea (and she can drive back).


I think they're open for lunch on Sundays now as well....Had a pint of the scheiderweisse yesterday (thought that was a mature choice since I was driving).....big banana, very nice.


----------



## RdeVjun (18/11/11)

Had both yesterday with lunch. Honestly I preferred the Original, the Aventinus is a big complex but really smooth beer with loads of punch, so delightful to sample but that's about it. The Original is fantastic on tap, really superb, worth the effort for a tasty big banana, touch of spiciness, a pretty decent wheatie (IMO).


----------



## Rowy (18/11/11)

I had my first beer at the jew burners in July 1988. Not real PC but jew burners is what it has been known to us forever. It got mke interested in real beer. I lost it for about 15 yrs and got interested again. Some great nights! Don't know any of you Brisbane people but if there was some interest in a beer and lunch tomorrow I'd be keen.


----------



## winkle (20/11/11)

Got there yesterday and after a few weisse, a budvar or two, a Aventinus and some Hopfenweisse - I ended up with a wobbly boot :icon_cheers: A good day out really.


----------



## NickB (20/11/11)

Yep, your text was quite good...


----------



## winkle (20/11/11)

NickB said:


> Yep, your text was quite good...


I sort of remember sending that  
I took one of the locals along and when we got back everyone was asking "what have you done to him".


----------



## NickB (20/11/11)

Probably a good thing I didn't go then....!


----------



## RdeVjun (20/11/11)

Not a lot happened back at the office after our GC lunch either! B) Even the Scotsman said he had a wobbly boot too, for him that's like saying he's fallen in love with a sweet lass from Kent!


----------



## Ross (20/11/11)

Just been informed by Josh our CraftBrewer Christmas Party will be at the German Club again this year. Will let you know when the boys sort a date & hope to see you all there  

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (20/11/11)

Ross said:


> Just been informed by Josh our CraftBrewer Christmas Party will be at the German Club again this year. Will let you know when the boys sort a date & hope to see you all there
> 
> cheers Ross




I hope it's when I'm back in Qld. I'll love to make it :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle (20/11/11)

Ross said:


> Just been informed by Josh our CraftBrewer Christmas Party will be at the German Club again this year. Will let you know when the boys sort a date & hope to see you all there
> 
> cheers Ross




I'm sure it'll all end well Ross :icon_cheers: 
What could possibly go wrong.
View attachment 50266


----------



## Batz (20/11/11)

winkle said:


> I'm sure it'll all end well Ross :icon_cheers:
> What could possibly go wrong.
> View attachment 50266




At the German Club, nothing Winkle


----------



## The Scientist (20/11/11)

The Scientist said:


> Anyone tried the Aventinus from tap yet? I'm going to head in tonight if I finnish work before 8pm



Got in on Thurs to try this, it was great fresh from tap. Would easy be better that the freshest bottled example I've tried.

I could really pick up that bubble gum ester and great level of banana. Smooth and creamy, with enough Alc to put you on your ass without knowing why :icon_drool2: 

Gotta love that German Club :beerbang:


----------



## The Scientist (20/11/11)

Ross said:


> Just been informed by Josh our CraftBrewer Christmas Party will be at the German Club again this year. Will let you know when the boys sort a date & hope to see you all there
> 
> cheers Ross



Woohoo, the last one I came along to was a blast. Count me in I'll be there for sure :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (20/11/11)

The Scientist said:


> Got in on Thurs to try this, it was great fresh from tap. Would easy be better that the freshest bottled example I've tried.
> 
> I could really pick up that bubble gum ester and great level of banana. Smooth and creamy, with enough Alc to put you on your ass without knowing why :icon_drool2:
> 
> Gotta love that German Club :beerbang:


And the budvar, and the weisse, and the Alt and the schwarz and the etc etc.
No wonder why CB are having their AGPU there,
I'll wear me bib. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (20/11/11)

Ohhh, tempting... I'll likely be out of the country though (away from early December - early Jan)  Don't think there's a lot of good beer on offer in Thailand...


----------



## Ross (22/11/11)

Ok - CraftBrewer Christmas party is on Saturday the 10th December. Starting 6.00pm (though may get there a little earlier  )
I've booked a table of 20 & there's approx 15 of us so they'll be a few spare seats if you're lucky.

Looking forward to shouting all our customers a beer.

Cheers Ross


----------



## NickB (22/11/11)

Have fun guys


----------



## Ross (10/12/11)

Ross said:


> Ok - CraftBrewer Christmas party is on Saturday the 10th December. Starting 6.00pm (though may get there a little earlier  )
> I've booked a table of 20 & there's approx 15 of us so they'll be a few spare seats if you're lucky.
> 
> Looking forward to shouting all our customers a beer.
> ...




Quick bump - Heading off now to the Scratch Bar for a few pre party drinks. Hopefully see some of you there & at the German Club later... could be a messy night  

Cheers Ross & The CraftBrewer team.


----------



## bconnery (10/12/11)

Ross said:


> Quick bump - Heading off now to the Scratch Bar for a few pre party drinks. Hopefully see some of you there & at the German Club later... could be a messy night
> 
> Cheers Ross & The CraftBrewer team.


See you there


----------



## Batz (10/12/11)

Ross said:


> Quick bump - Heading off now to the Scratch Bar for a few pre party drinks. Hopefully see some of you there & at the German Club later... could be a messy night
> 
> Cheers Ross & The CraftBrewer team.




You guys have a good one, must be buzzing little place at craftbrewer and I'm sure you deserve a few cold ones tonight. 
Ross thanks for the invite yesterday, sorry mate but after all this time away from home lately a beer night might not end well for me.

Drink up guys :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## edschache (10/12/11)

After seeing how busy the guys were today I'd say they deserve to have a big one tonight. Unfortunately I can't afford a leave pass after todays Craftbrewer order and a brew that SWMBO had to bring to the boil because I got called away.

Cheers for a great year of service and advice guys.


----------



## winkle (10/12/11)

Have a good one fellas, I've been helping a mate move house and only just got back - totally knackered.
A few litres of beer then bed, GG can drink my share :icon_cheers:


----------



## tallie (12/12/11)

Thanks for sharing your xmas party with your favourite customers, Ross  . It was much appreciated and great to have a beer or three with the whole crew! :icon_cheers: 

Now, if only I could work out why I was feeling a bit under the weather yesterday...




Cheers,
tallie


----------

